# westcoast fl riders



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

any of you guys ever ride at a place called Richloam in Hernando County? went there along time ago, but not with an atv. just wondering if its still open to riding and if it is , anyone up for going?


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been told you can't ride atvs there. Been out there in jeeps before.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah ive been out there before, but i forgot all about that place. thought it would be fun with atvs, just never remember seeing any out there come to think of it. guess will have to just try it and see.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend it. I've been trying to get an ok to do so for some time now. A friend of mine knows the FWC officer out there.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

good idea. FWC carries some serious clout. back to river ranch we go. hehe


----------

